# 2012 HOPRA Nationals Pictures



## FLASH (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is a link to some pictures I took over last weekend at the HOPRA Nationals. The place was packed. We even had to used a room across the hall for about a dozen racers who just couldn't fit. It was a weekend full of close racing.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630335472436/


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

There are pictures of Moe Mofield.

__________________


----------



## FLASH (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes there is. I guess I should have done a better job of editing LOL.


----------

